# need sugestion



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking for a few names of halloween cds or were i can d--load that i can play threw stereo to help with props something would last about 1hr to help scare kiddies i bought a few and they just dont make it i did buy cheap ones though any help please


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

Poisonprops has some nice cds i have not bought before but i want to from listening to the samples heres link Poison Halloween Animatronic Props


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I made my own Halloween soundtrack that I used to play up under my Lemax Halloween Village. You can download it for free, but it will have to be looped. I think it is only about 14 minutes long. Here's the page with the Dl link:

*Halloween Sounds File*


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

check with "theboogiemengraveyard" here,he posted a download of a cool sound effects mp3 last year,1 hr long,did a great job,I am sure he would post it again for ya........


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for reply all well i cked out Poison Halloween Animatronic Props and these seam nicely made.. i also cked out other links the boogieman grave yard i cant find may i have link please thanks in advance


----------



## Toetag (Jan 31, 2008)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...ited-halloween-sound-effects-cd-download.html


----------



## j8. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks all im happy with this much apricated thanks j8.


----------

